# INFERTILE AXOLOTL EGGS!!



## agent A (Dec 22, 2012)

there r a few differences between burrito and my sis (only showin burrito)

especially when it's their time of the month...

burrito lays infertile eggs almost daily, 4 or 5 a week

she's not afraid to admit it or show it

the infertile egg is really blurry but she is in the pic too lol







also their is no blood when burrito disposes of infertile, unused eggs and she DOESNT GET MOODY!!!

here is a few day old egg that clearly is rotting (these things mold REALLY FAST when she deposits them)






and yes i am comparing animals laying infertile eggs to humans having their periods, cause in both cases an unused egg is disposed of


----------



## jtk1014 (Dec 22, 2012)

Interesting, you only have females right? I've had two females for about 3 years and i've never found a single egg. I've read that they usually just retain them in the absence of a male.


----------



## agent A (Dec 22, 2012)

I have 1 female


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> and yes i am comparing animals laying infertile eggs to humans having their periods, cause in both cases an unused egg is disposed of


Every time you eat an egg, you are eating a chicken period. Makes you look at eggs differently, especially at breakfast.


----------



## agent A (Dec 22, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Every time you eat an egg, you are eating a chicken period. Makes you look at eggs differently, especially at breakfast.


Only difference is the chickens r encouraged to lay infertile eggs

Burrito does it either for health reasons or to annoy me


----------

